# Paint Creek group on facebook



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

I posted this on the Fly Fishing thread but figured I would post it here too.

For anyone on Facebook I started a public group called
Paint Creek Fly Fishers and Fly Tiers Clubs.Feel free to join it.
Its not Fly Fishing exclusive so if you spin or bait fish feel free also.
Heres a look at it

Facebook | Paint Creek Fly Fishers and Fly Tiers Club

I have too much free time so I got bored and made the group :lol:


----------



## huntnfish247 (Feb 5, 2007)

I just joined, I live in Romeo and have always wanted to fish the paint I just dont know where to go so this group is a great idea and hopefully very informative


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Cool,thanks for joining.I will try and keep it as informative as I can with
hatch updates,conditions,what flies work well and or bait,as well as maybe try and get an outing or 2 during the season.
Tom


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

i am in. but i know nothing about Paint Creek, nor fly fishing, nor trout, nor fly tiring, or fishing in general (according to my wife....). but i am in.


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I fish PC quite a bit. Would like to join in, don't know how. Please help. I signed up for facebook, but have no idea what to do next. I looked around the group, can't seem to figure out what to do next.


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

1siena said:


> I fish PC quite a bit. Would like to join in, don't know how. Please help. I signed up for facebook, but have no idea what to do next. I looked around the group, can't seem to figure out what to do next.


if u click on the link at his post, you'll get re-direct to the right group/page, and "join group" is somewhere at the page. (you might need to be logged in facebook by then, just FYI).

for some reason, i can't seach the right group using Facebook's seach either. must be $h1t load of "Paint Creek" outings out there. LOL


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

I just joined. Thanks for starting the group!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Facebook | Search: paint creek

this might help its the 1st group listed page 1 click on it
then hit the join link. let said above you do need to be logged
onto facebook.hope this helps thats all for joining
Tom


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

The Paint Creek group is now on this site as well (due to popular demand ) Heres a link to it.
The Michigan Sportsman Forums - Paint Creek Anglers and Fly Tiers Group
It will also remain on Facebook. Thanks to all who have joined.
Tight Lines
Tom
p.s. come on last Sat. in April


----------



## i want to catch fish (Apr 17, 2008)

i am in
love to fly fish and would love to fish paint creek but dont konw much about it only fished it a few times with no luck


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

Maybe both groups could include Paint Creek conservation opportunities??


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

How do I get to the "social group" without clicking on the link on Troulords link? Is there a way to see all the social groups?

I would like to avoid the facebook thing whenever possible.


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

In My Opinion

I believe this is a bad idea. The group should be named Clinton river etc. The reason being the Paint Creek is a small, small, small river and this is going to really put to much pressure on the river. The river is not designed for extreme pressure and every person (club-Group) to be on it. This is truly a devistation for the river it self. The Paint Creek only averages 64 CFS year round. Obviously some people on here do not realize in the heat of the summer the river in many spots is ankle deep and fish have difficult time surviving let alone being pressured by everyone on here.

Ron Burgundy


----------



## back2spool (May 7, 2005)

spincaster22 said:


> In My Opinion
> 
> I believe this is a bad idea. The group should be named Clinton river etc. The reason being the Paint Creek is a small, small, small river and this is going to really put to much pressure on the river. The river is not designed for extreme pressure and every person (club-Group) to be on it. This is truly a devistation for the river it self. The Paint Creek only averages 64 CFS year round. Obviously some people on here do not realize in the heat of the summer the river in many spots is ankle deep and fish have difficult time surviving let alone being pressured by everyone on here.
> 
> Ron Burgundy


Valid point....


----------



## 1siena (Apr 15, 2007)

I agree..Very valid point. However, a very knowledgable man/fisherman once told me a different outlook...Just soemthing to chew on...

With todays cutback in funding, I would think the DNR plantings would suffer. Especially on rivers like the Clinton and PC. If people did not talk about it, could the DNR ever misinterput that as "lack of interest"? I would think when there isn't that much money going around, they are going to spend it where it can get the most "bang for your buck" I maybe wrong, this was just an opinion.

Silverexpress....if your still around, thanks for that first PC outing!

Perhaps this site could be a powerful opportunity to educate, organize, and enjoy experiences on this little gem. I woder how many peopel "exploit" the river just becasue they don't know. I remember my first couple of outings....nice hot day, go stand in the river. Never took notice of water temps and babrless hooks, until I started talking to people who fished and loved this river.

On the flip side....mabe there should be soem "groud rules" about postings.

Again, not trying to start a debate...just giving something to chew on...Hey its 10 degrees out, snowing and freezing...can't fish anyway!


----------



## spincaster22 (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't disagree with you at all 1siena. Its the concpet of getting off your couch and doing the research and field testing to find these Gem rivers. This is what people lack now days with this instant technology (michigan-sportsman.com) you can find out almost every river that people step foot into. This is why small rivers are best kept hidden/quiet to the internet. So when April 25th, comes around and no one can understand why the Paint is packed with people and pressure that was once unheard is finally realized. We can all thank the ever emerging internet source Facebook. 



On the point of:

"With todays cutback in funding, I would think the DNR plantings would suffer. Especially on rivers like the Clinton and PC. If people did not talk about it, could the DNR ever misinterput that as "lack of interest"? I would think when there isn't that much money going around, they are going to spend it where it can get the most "bang for your buck" I maybe wrong, this was just an opinion." -1siena

The river funding is based upon word of mouth. A friend of mine is a CO in the South East area, they judge the funds aquired to rivers based upon shocking the fish, measuring and releasing the fish. These rivers are checked at least once a year. I was offererd to tag along one time (could not make it). Well long story short the check data from past years to current years and consider funding based upon fish numbers, pressure, population growth rate. 

In the end this little bath tub of a river well be like fishing the Rogue in early spring elbow to elbow and battle combat gear neccessary.

Burg


----------



## abstract_72 (May 27, 2007)

I wouldn't sweat it too much. The Paint is not for everyone... just the style of fishing, and the very hit or miss nature of that little creek will limit fishing pressure by virtue of it's own difficulty. It's not like trout are jumping out of the creek to anyone who wets a line in there. I just think there are lots of people who will talk about the creek - but a small percentage actually invest the time and energy to get out there - and most likely get skunked. Which in my opinion is a good thing. I like to fish there, but I never expect too much action...
My .02


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

All very good valid points. 
That said here is my point and reason for starting the group.
For almost 5 years I worked in the fly shop of Main and University,
and in those years most of the customers knew the Paint was a gem
and didnt abuse or overpromote it.Then the shop closed and in 05 I
was lucky enough to get to do a story on the Paint on Michigan out of Doors(the story was basically "hey theres a trout stream in S.E. Michigan?") and the Paint still did not see a ton of people coming to fish it.
Like mentioned earlier with the funding from the state being what it is and the economy hitting everyone,the Paint can provide a nice day outing to those (like myself) who used to hit the Ausable,Manistee or other Northern Trout Streams on more than 1 occasion per yr. The Paint can
provide an angler some relief from the economy.I think alot of the anglers who fish the Paint know that when its hot and low,we dont go!!As far as discussing conservation about Paint, yes that will be talked about and
I am also thinking about a clean up day (informal just among members or volunteers).That said,like any fishery just respect it and treat it like its the only one.Also , with a group,if there are any points or concerns that may pop up about the Paint, if the DNR or city or state needs to be contacted about concerns a groups voice can be heard louder than an individuals!


----------



## pdouble78 (Nov 10, 2008)

I think that all posts on this thread so far have been valid and insightful. I have a couple of thoughts that I would like to put out there - right, wrong, or indifferent. The internet (and this forum in particular) can be very helpful for an angler to get all types of useful information. Much easier than having to go to the library or a book store, and the local nature of MS is better than what could be learned from folks in Western states. However, nothing can replace getting out there on your own and exploring the outdoors with a lot of trial and error. The satisfaction after hooking/landing a fish that you have worked so hard for is second to none - especially in the dead of winter. Methods and tactics are great, but locations can be found with an gazetteer/atlas. I am a member on Facebook, and it is not all it's cracked up to be. It encourages people to lose sight of the art of personal communication and interaction. Why talk to someone when you can just update your status or check someone else's? Very silly. The best information/tips that I have ever got were from meeting people out in the field. I believe that it is much easier to share knowledge with people if they see you out there actually trying to do it, rather than asking about it from home. I have spent too much money and put too many miles on my truck to be skunked as often as I have - but in the end, it's all worth it. I have even resorted to carp fishing on the Kazoo, just to remember what it feels like to have a fish on!!


----------



## Troutlord1 (Jun 6, 2007)

Very well put Pd!!! The idea for the group wasnt to get 800,000 ppl to go
fish Paint Creek,just a place for something like this......
john doe"hey bob you heading out this weekend?" bob "yeah I am maybe we will bump into each other" or jane doe "hit the Paint this wednesday,it was blown out from all the rain" or johnny b good " went out today its low and hot skip it til it cools down".Thats what it was formed for not "hey'yall the Paint is hopping get yer buckets and limit out". Now I have 1 more point,in fishing Paint for almost 15 yrs now,I have
never hit it and found this "omg all the parking lots are full the creek is elbow to elbow". Now that said the parking lot at Yates on a weekend well.......... thats another story :lol:

Basically the group was formed for when its cold out or your just surfing the net or tying flies while online
lets just share some stories you had on the Paint.


----------

